# להט"ב



## Essex1

Does this ראשי תבות have a pronunciation form? Or are the letters just spoken as they are in the English equivalent LGBT?


----------



## ystab

Lehatab or Lahatab are the most common pronunciations.


----------



## Drink

Generally, reading out the letters is more cumbersome in Hebrew than in English, so I think it's rarely done for abbreviations that are more than two letters. I think longer abbreviations are almost always either pronounced as a word or pronounced as the unabbreviated phrase. But correct me if I'm wrong.

For example, when ש"ב became שב"כ, it went from being pronounced "shin bet" to "shabak" (In English, it's still called the "Shin Bet").


----------



## ystab

Drink said:


> Generally, reading out the letters is more cumbersome in Hebrew than in English, so I think it's rarely done for abbreviations that are more than two letters. I think longer abbreviations are almost always either pronounced as a word or pronounced as the unabbreviated phrase. But correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> For example, when ש"ב became שב"כ, it went from being pronounced "shin bet" to "shabak" (In English, it's still called the "Shin Bet").



I agree. Since you can add vowels to Hebrew letters, without affecting the abbreviation, it's easier to pronounce it as a word.

Look at the titles of commanders of units:
מ"כ - Mak - Squad commander
מ"מ - Mem Mem - Platoon commander
מ"פ - Mem Pe - Company commander
מג"ד - Magad - Batallion commander
מח"ט - Mahat - Brigade commander
מאו"ג - Maog - Division commander


----------



## oopqoo

Two things just to make it more clear:
1) The accent would be as such: Lahatáb.

2) You can derive adjectives from this word like להט״בי, להט״בית:
הקהילה הלהט״בית - hakehilá halahatábit
אירגון להט״בי - irgún lahatábi


----------



## aavichai

How do you make the ' above the letter?


----------



## Essex1

ystab said:


> Lehatab or Lahatab are the most common pronunciations.


Thank you for the explanation.


----------



## Egmont

aavichai said:


> How do you make the ' above the letter?



Most computers treat accented Latin letters as different characters from the base letter. What kind of computer do you have?


----------



## aavichai

Thanks

What do you mean?

i have  an Asus Laptop Windows 7
and a "regular" one - also windows 7


----------



## Egmont

I meant that, in entering Hebrew with vowels, the base letter does not change. Vowels are considered separate characters. They don't work exactly the same as regular characters, their "width" is set so they don't take up any space, but alef-patach is keyed in as first alef, then patach.

With Latin characters, á is as different from a as b is from a. á and a are, to a computer, two different characters. The fact that one is constructed by adding a mark to another is irrelevant. This is different from the way Hebrew works in a computer. (In some cases, accented letters must be sorted with the base letter. Software can make sure that this works properly.)

The reason I asked what kind of computer you have is that Macintosh and Windows enter accented letters differently.To enter á in a Windows computer, hold down the Alt key and type 0225. You can find a complete list of Alt codes for accented Latin letters here. There are other ways to do it, but they require time to set up. If you will enter accented letters a lot, say if you're typing French, it may be worth your time to do that.


----------



## aavichai

Thank you man!


----------

